# David



## Danne (Nov 24, 2021)

I have just bought a sage barista pro 2 weeks ago. I have to say help

struggling getting dosage right - the right fill - temperature consistent

hoping to use one cup but seams like two cups are better

I am sure it's a wonderful coffee maker but it appears I am just a beginner needing some guidance


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51039-sage-beprodtp-etc-read-this-first/?do=embed


----------



## d00m10rd (Nov 27, 2021)

I would start by grinding about 18g of freshly roasted coffee beans into the double basket and aiming to get roughly 36g of brewed coffee in the cup. This is easiest to achieve by pulling shots manually into a cup placed directly on top of scales on the drip tray. (Check your manual for detailed instructions for how to do this)

Once you're getting a ratio of ground coffee in to liquid out of roughly 1:2 (18g in to 36g out), the next step is to adjust the grind settings so that the entire process takes 25-30 seconds. Use the timer on the LCD screen. If your shots are running too quickly (36g in the cup in less than 25 seconds), adjust the grinder to a lower number. If the shots are running too slowly (36g in the cup in more than 30 seconds), adjust the grinder to a higher number.

Once you are putting roughly 18g in and getting roughly 36g out in 25-30 seconds, it's time to drink your coffee and adjust to taste as per the instructions. Don't worry if your adjustments take your settings outside of these windows, as they're only an estimation and if you think your coffee tastes great, quite frankly, who cares?

I hope I've managed to simplify the process for you, it can be fiddly but is worth persevering. Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Mediaboy (8 mo ago)

Try these settings…









A short coffee story… (Barista Pro)


…with kit, work flow, settings and results Growing up in a family hospitality business is a great way to get exposed to lots of food and drink experiences. Even so, when great coffee at home passes you by there comes a time to do something about it. Finally putting the French Press and...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk


----------

